# Western Extreme



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Did anyone catch this weeks episode of Western Extreme on the outdoor channel? They were rifle hunting Muleys and Whitetails on the Standing Rock Indian Reservation by Cannonball ND. They had no blaze orange on and were driving across grassland with no trails.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I watched it today. Didn't they both shoot mulies and the one had a whitetail style rack on it. The one the host shot... I didn't even notice the lack of orange. I just noticed what a yutz he was and how it was just a job to him because he kept saying we're hunting in SD. The one guy seemed to actually get a little ticked when he said "we're in ND!"


----------



## Scatter Gun (Dec 12, 2010)

I hunted Standing Rock this fall and also questioned the blase orange required. In talking with the tribal game office I was advise that there was no minimum amount of blase required, but it had to be visible.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Seems like Indains can do just about anything....


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> Seems like Indains can do just about anything....


You said what everyone was thinking


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KurtR said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like Indains can do just about anything....
> ...


I have zero problem with that. :beer: Too many people want to be politically correct. uke:


----------

